# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria Romanca Dhe Shen Valentini

## Klevis2000

Dashuria dhe Romanca 

Duhej te vdiste nje prift I dashuruar me nje vajze dhe miliona njerez te perpiqeshin qe ti jepnit dashurise me shume kohe me shume perkushtim dhe ta emertonin diten e saj me emrin e nje prifti kur dikur vete prifterinjte e ben tabu dashurine duke u bere murgjer.

Per muslimanet e zgjuar dhe per ato qe e pranojne llogjiken si udheheqje te tyre do iu kerkoja qe ti shikonit pak keto fjale me vemendje me te madhe.Duke I thene jo Shen Valentinit kesaj feste kur me shume ka c'nderime imoralitet etj si keto.
[*
Muhamedi a.s thote 
Dicka e pakte dhe e vazhdueshme eshte me e mire se dicka e shumte dhe e nderprere.* 

Kjo eshte fjale madheshtore qe prej saj dalin rregulla te fuqishme.

Pra njeriu ecen ne jeten e tij cdo dite dhe perpara tij ka kohen dhe mbrapa tij le gjurmet e hapave te tij qofshin keto gjurme te embelta apo te trishtuara.

*Pra  ne kujtesen tone  ndaj te shkuares ne  me  shume indetifikojme kujtimet dhe hidherimet.*

Tani dalim tek Shen Valentini Shume prej nesh e shpalosim ne kete dite fantazite tona shpalosim idete japim maksimalen qe kjo dite te jete sa me e bukur dhurojme dhurata falim dashuri me shume se cdo here ,Pra kjo eshte dite e cila memoria jone e ruan ne kujtimet e saj me te bukura.

Sadifaksioni qe ju vjen njerzve nga kjo dite eshte se ne kete dite njeriu jep shume me shume se cdo dite tjeter dhe kjo me vone partnereve I sjelle sadifasksion sepse ato ne jeten e perditshme marrin si shembull kete dite dhe pastaj ngelin te zhgenjyer nga ditet e tjera qe kalojne.

Muslimani i mire nuk ka nevoje per keto festa ai eshte i mire me familjen e tij ma bashkeshorten e tij dhe nenen e tij ne cdo kohe ne cdo moment dhe ne cdo vend.Materializmi ua ka mbyllur njerzve dyert e shijimit te dashurise ne jeten  e perditshme dhe ato perpiqen te dalin nga kjo jete me anen nje feste .


Prandaj ketu na vjen ne ndihme  hadithi I Muhamedit a.s .*
 Dicka e paket por e vazhdueshme eshte me e mire se dicka e madhe dhe e nderprere* 

Shume prej njerzve ngaqe nuk I japin te drejten partnerit te tyre ato ne bashkepunim me  firmat e bisneseve qe ne keto dite kane rritje te ardhurash formojne dite festash te cilat ne keto dite veprojne dhe sillen ndryshe e  dhe harrojne ditet e tjera .Jo vetem per Shen valentin,, po kjo gje ndodh edhe me festen e nenes.Shume prej tyre se respektojne nenen fare gjate vitit vetem kur vjen festa e saj ata japin kontributin e tyre duke u bere te mire ne kete dite.Islami e meson njeriun qe ai te jete I mire si me nenen si me partnerit ne gjithe kohen .Prandaj per ti nxjerre njerzit nga ky sadisfaksion mbas Shen valentinit dhe qe ato cdo dite ta kene dite dashurie dhe jo te ecin si popull pa llogjike dua ti mesoj disa rregulla.

Teoria e dashurise
*
Te dashurosh dashurine
Te dish te dashurosh
Te dish te dashurojne

Ceshte dashuria
Dashuria dhe Romanca*

-*
 
Behu artist I marredhenies tende
Te krijosh nje lidhje dashuria eshte sfida e veshtire dhe e komplikuar 

-
Ne krahasim me dashurine cdo tjeter eshte pak me e lehte.Ti mund te mesosh per atomin, mund te shkosh ne hene mund te behesh sportist por qe te behesh nje partner I mire duhet pak kohe dhe vullnet. Ateher te marrim pak nga koha jote

 
Romantizmin jetoje perdite

-
Mos prisni diten e shen valnetinit .Ata qe e zbulojne romantizmin e tyre ne kete dite jane persona te deshtuar ne dashuri.Ato qe e zbulojne romantizmin dhe dashurine  ne aktivitet e tyre te perditshme te jetes se tyre e dine sekretin e dashurise dhe lumturise.
Nje telefonate nga puna, nje dhurate e papritur,nje mbasdite kendshme, perkedhelje te brishta.Darke ose dreke me familjen dhe femijet ne nje piknik,nje puthje e pafund etj .

 
Jepi partnerit tend mundesi zgjedhjeje

-
Flori apo argjend?
Tani apo me vone?
Sot apo neser?
Te kuqe apo blu?
Klasike apo moderne?
Konservatore apo liberale?
Publike apo private?
Te pasur apo te varfer?
Ketu apo atje?
Bejeni partnerit te lumtur 

 
Dashuria nuk te meson ajo te tregon rrugen .Dashuria nuk mban fjalime ajo thjesht dashuron. 

-
Mbeshtetja poZitive eshte nje teknike per te motivuar partnerin qe te jete romantiK.Ankesa sjell fyerje dhe sjell distance.Ti smund te japesh mesim per dashurine per mund te modelosh sjelljen e  dashurise behu ti I pari ne rrokullisjen e sferes romantike. 

 
Ndryshoni

-
Mbushe shtepine me gjalleri beji supriza nderoji rrobat shpesh behu tjeter ne syte e saj ose tij. 


 
Romanca eshte procesi dashuria eshte qellimi.Romanca eshte procesi qe kremtojne dy njerez qe I beri te gjene koicidensen. 

-
Si u takuat?
Ae mbani mend kohen dhe vendin?
A ishte dashuri zemre?
Romantiket e medhenj e dine qe festimet nuk duhet te jene te medha ekstravagante apo te shtrenjta. 

 
Ciftet qe angazhohen seriozisht per te qendruar bashke pelqejne te ndryshojne se bashku. 

-
Ndrysho dicka ne jeten tende ne rutinen tende te perditshme ajo mund te kete ndikim te madh ne lidhjen tende.
Zgjohu heret.Festoje uikendin diten e premte ,ndrysho mynyren e te veshurit dhe sjelljes tende .

 
Angazhimi kerkon riperteritje te perditshme .Nje premtim te mbajtur nje veprim te kryer e keshtu pa fund. 

-
Si mund ti zbatosh premtimet e mbajtura per martese kur ti as nuk I mban mend se cilat jane ato.Nguli ne mendjen tende betimet dhe premtimet e para dhe zbatoji ato dhe mos u kenaq vetem me ato bej dhe te tjera premtime  . 


 
Qellimi I dikutimit eshte qe te marresh sa me shume qe mundesh per veten tende  Ndersa synimi I kompromisit eshte te japesh po aq sa merr. 

-
Te gjitha marredhniet e sukseshme perfshijne kompromisin.
Ti nuk mund te kompromentosh vetn tende apo vlerat e tua ben kompromis per qellimet sjelljet apo qendrimet.
Modeli Fitoj-Humbas mund te fuksionoje ne boten e jashtme por ai shkaton probleme ne marredhenit intime.
Kur vetem nje person ben kompromis ai humbet kur dy njerez bejne kompromis ato fitojne. 

 
Ti s'mund ta kontrollosh nje lidhje nese nuk di ta derigjosh ate,Ti mund te kesh degjuar disa gjera se ku mund te shkoje ajo por jo te gjitha.Prandaj disa gjera zbuloji vete me fantazine tende. 

-
Perpjekjet per te ndryshuar ose kontrolluar partnerinb tend ne fund te fundit mund te mbysin ate vecori qe ju lidhin me njeri tjetrin.Hidhi nje sy te sinqerte vetes tende dhe strategjive te kontrollirt dhe drejtimit qe I ke shpikur ne mynyre te pavetdijshme puno ti permisosh ato.Provo qe te keshillohesh me partnerit tend. 

 
Grindjet e ashpra nuk ndihmojne. 

-
Te gjitha ciftet grinden pro kjo nuk eshte beteje dhe nuk duhet te bertasesh me ze te larte.
Diskutimet e qeta sjellin zgjidhje dhe shtojne afrimitetin ndersa zenkat cojne ne ruge qorre dhe zemerim.
Mbeshtetu ne ceshtjen qe keni kontradikta
Thuaj cfare ndien sinqerisht
Perqendro te ndryshosh sjelljen tende dhe jo te njerit tjetrit.
Mos akuzo dhe arsytoje partnerin tend. 

 
Te dashurosh do te thote te jesh krijues
Te jesh krijues do te thote te shprehesh dashuri
Ska dashuri pa fantazi

-
Nje marredhenie eshte dhe akt krijimi ose rikrijon lidhjen tende cdo dite ose ti ke mbetur ne dicka te vjeter te pamjaftueshme te merzitshme ne fund te fundit te pakenaqshme.
Shkruaj nje kartoline 5 meter te gjate lol
Bej nje poezi  lol

 
Ai Ajo kurre nuk kerkon ndihme

-
Mos harro dashuria eshte te japesh dhe te marresh
A keni ekuiliber te mire te dhenies dhe te marrjes ne marredheniet tuaja
Jepe kohen merre ate .Lere te dashurin te hyje ne zemren tende ne labirinthet e zemres tende ne mynyre qe mos dali dot me lol.Lere dashurine te rrjedhe si uji i  burimit derisa dhe shkembin me te forte ta bej grope. 

 
Fjalet  shprehin pasion puthja e konfirmon ate

-
Te flasesh per ndjenjat e tua eshte nevojshme por kur arrin ne ate pike qe ke nevoje te thuash une te dua me hume sesa ta shpreh me goje! Eshte casti kur goja ta shprehi kete me nje puthje te embel.lol]


 
Praktiko te menduarin cift.
Fillimisht shikoje veten tende si pjesetar I nje cifti."Mendo per Ne" dhe "neve" perpara se te thuash  Une dhe  mua

-
Kultura jone synon te vere theksin mbi individulizmin dhe nuk terhek sa duhet vemendjen mbi ndertimin e nje marredhenie dhe mynyren sesi formohen lidhjet.
Ciftet e forte mbeshtesin individe te forte ne  dhe neve jemi me te forte se ti  ose une vetem. 

 
Romantizmi I vertete eshte nje shprehje qe shkon pertej trendafilave eshte me delikat se cfaredo lloj dhurate se cdo gje .Eshte me I bute se peshperitja dhe me I qete se fjalet, 

-
Intimiteti I vertete eshte me I mundur nese njeh dhe kupton partnerin tend thellesisht.Per te arritur kete duhet te degjosh me te vertet partnerin tend.
Eshte e nevojshme qe te jesh I hapur pa pargjykime elastik fleksibel.
Jepi partnerit tend nje vemendje te pandare per 10 minuta 20 minuta gjithe jeten ndoshta lol. 

 
Romantizmi dashuria ne veprim eshte e perditshme ndryshuese sfiduese dehese e gjalle nje aktivitet ne zhivillim. 

-
Romantizmi shpesh fillon si nje gjendje shiprterore por ai duhet te shkoje pertej mendimeve dhe qellimeve ai duhet tI kumunikohet te dashurit tend ..permes fjaleve veprimeve dhuratave xhesteve ose nje shikimi befasues.
Fantazi ku je moj mos me braktis lol. 

 
Romantizmi eshte nje process jo nje ngjarje. 

-
Romantizmi nuk duhet te jete nje ish. Nuk eshte dicka qe eshte realizuar dhe pastaj harruar qe te fuksionoje ai duhet te jete dicka ne vazhdim nje pjese e asaj qe realizon cdo dite ne jeten tende. 

 
Nje marredhenie eshte nje experience qe te meson.Por meso nga teoria dhe jo nga praktika ne mynyre qe te mos gabosh. 

-
Te jesh cift eshte te mesosh nga njeri- tjetri mos harro se te mesosh do te thote zhvillim dhe fantazi te dyja mesimi kerkon kohe dhe durim dhe shpesh here mesojme me gabime por mundohu qe te mesoh prej teorise dhe jo prej gabimit.Dhe sigurisht te mesuarit ska fund.
Cfare ke mesuar per partnerin tend javen e kaluar?
Diskuto me partnerin tend dhe zbuloni tek njeri tjetri gjera te mirat dhe te rejat. 

 
Nuk mundesh te jesh perfekt thjesht duhet te perpiqesh vazhdimidht qe te behesh shume I mire. 

-
Ata qe presin prefeksionimin gjithmone ngelen te zhgenjyer.Nese pretendon qe partneri yt do te jete I perkryer ti po I kerkon atij ose asaj nje standart te pamundur te cilin as ti vete se ke arritur ndonjehere.
Brenda nje marredhenie njeriu perpiqet dhe meson qesh argetohet luan dhe prape gabon por prape ai perpiqet perderisa dhe keshtu ai ekziston duke vepruar dhe dashuron duke qene I egzistueshem. 

 
Problemet e marredhenieve nuk jane gjithmone te rrenjosura thelle.Ndonjehere jane rruge romantike pa krye. 

-
Startegji per ta prishur kete rruge pa krye gjate se ciles asnjeri nga partneret sluan nga vetja e tij duke pritur tjetrin te ndryshoje dhe te bej ai hapin e pare.Prano qe lidhja jote nuk eshte konkurs nuk ka asgje asgje per te humbur ose fituar.
Njeri nga ju kapercen krenarine e tjetrit per nje minute dorezohet dhe cdo gje fillon te jete si me pare.Eshte e sigurte se ti do te fitosh me teper nga ky dorezim sesa nga egoja jote (lol )ose kokefortesia e te mbajturit anen tende. 

 
Ciftet e pjekura e kuptojne dhe praktikojne ndervaresine. 

-
Gjate jetes sone ne luftojme dhe ndeshemi me varesine paversine dhe ndervaresine.Varesia eshte e lidhur me papjekurine dhe mungesen e mosbesimit ke vetja pavarsia lidhet me pjekurine pa kaluar ne eksterme ndervaresia eshte shkalla me a larte e pjekurise
Dashuria zakonisht ngatarrohet me shume me varesine por ne fakt ti mund te dashurosh vetem ne raport me kapacitetin tend per pavarsi. 

 
Kthehu tek klasiket

-
Nje trendafil I kuq 
Darke ne nje restorant frances
Nje medallion me emrin tend aty. 


 
Behu krijuese dhe fantazuese. 

-
Shkruaj nje poezi nje esse nje proze nje leter.Kujdes me veshjen tende.Thuri germat ne nje leter dashurie.
Mbaj nje ditar dashurie .lol

 
Njerez pasive nuk jane apasionante. 

-
Se kam kuptuar asnjehere perse ka kaq shume njerez qe bejne nje jete me pak emocione  Ti o njeri meriton me shume nje jete plot emocione dhe nje marredhenie te mirefillte.Te marresh ate qe deshiron kerkon mirebesim vetevleresim pozitiv dhe gatishmeri per te marre pergjegjesi per marredhenien tende dhe jeten tende.Askush ska thene se eshte e lehte por shperblimet  jane te pabesueshme! 


 
Te dashuruarit kane nje burim te brendshem qe I con ata pertej kufijve te asaj cka nje njeri mund te arije I vetem. 

-
Cmimi I intimitetit eshte I larte .Dhe rreziku eshte I madh. Cmimi je vete ti eshte nderi yt rreziku nga braktisja humbja dhe poshterimi..Keto jane pengesa te medha te kuptueshme.Por shperblimi I intimitetit ?Njerzit qe kane intimitet me partnerin e tyre dihen.Ata kane nje strehe te sigurte dhe kjo I ndihmon ato te perballen me boten ne mynyre efikase.Ata kane me teper qetesi te brenshme emocionale se njerzit e tjere.Mos harro kujdes nga humbja fito mbi humbjen me lidhje serioze e cila eshte kurorzuar me martese. 

 
Thuaji fjalet qe I dashuri deshiron te degjoje.
Sigurisht gjitmone eshte Te dua 

-
Por cfare fjalesh te tjera jane domethenese per te dashurin tend?
Te vras e kam zbuluar tani vone. lol
Poezi te bukura,premtime dhe betime.
Fjale te embela zemer shpirt zogu rrushi ylli lollllllll edhe ndonje te share me perkdheli lejojet lol.
Me mungon me ka marre malli te kam si shpirt (lol) secret te tjerat.

 
Shprehjet jane te panumurta kuptimi eshte nje Te dua! 

-
Nje prekje lehte nje xhest I thjeshte nje fjale embel nje shkelje syri nje dhurate nje suprize nje mbremje vetem,, nje banjo ne vakse,, nje shetitje buze detit etj shprehin vetem dicka ."Te dua" 

 
Per shkak se momentet jane te ngarkuara me emocion  ato ngacmojne kujtesen gjithe jeten.

-
E kaluara eshte shtepia e kujtimeve te dashurise.E kaluara eshte nje rezervuar I madh e I pasur me experience dhe mesime qe na ndihmojne per te cuar metej.Te trokiturit se bashku me te kaluaren mund te jete nje burim I fuqishem romantik.Nese respketon te kaluaren tende ti mund ta shfrytezosh ate per te ndihmuar te vleresosh te tashmen dhe te ndertosh nje te ardhme qe ploteson.A keni krijuar kujtime romantike kohet e fundit.

Ti mund te jesh romantik pa ndryshuar veten tende.
Ti mund te besh kompromise pa u vetekompromisur
Mund te ndryshosh pa humbur vecorite tua.
Mund te japesh pa humbur asgje
Mund te mos jesh dakort Por  paqa eshte e nevojshme 
Mund te ndjesh pa e humbur llogjiken dhe kontrollin. 

 
Carpe diem

-
Jeto te sotmen
Bej nje liste te 10 gjerave qe I dashuri yt do ti pelqente
Zgjidh dy prej tyre per te realizuar javen e ardhme
Pastaj zgjidh nje per te realizuar javet qe vazhdojne derisa mbarojne
Po pastaj lind pyetja
Bej nje liste tjeter natyrisht. (lol)

Romanca fokuson seksualitetin drejt nje qellimi qe ka te bej me dashurine rritjen e intimitetit. 

-
Pa romantizem seksi eshte thjesht joshje
Pa romatizem seksi rrezikon te jete manipulim ose shfrytezim
Pa romantizem seksi shenderrohet ne zakon te zbrazet ose detyre te merzitshme.
Me romantizem seksi lidhet me dashurine.
Me romantizem seksi do te thote te japesh por jo vetem te marresh

 
Behu artist I lidhjes tende

-
Dashuria eshte art kur aktoret duhet te jene artsite te shkeqyer.
Shpirti krijues vjen nga tensioni dinamik.Tensioni midis lirise dhe disiplines ,,, kaosit dhe rregullit ,,, te vjetres dhe te rese ,,pasionit dhe rutines ,, njohurive dhe besimit.
Marredhien permbajne te gjitha tensione dhe sfidat e lartepermendura.Ndryshimi midis romantikeve dhe cdo personi tjeter eshte se romantiket pranojne keto tensione si sfida krijuese ndersa te tjeret I shikojne si kercenime per lidhjen tyre. 

 
Kujdes me pyetjet ndaj partnerit tend? 

-
Mundohu nese do te mesosh dicka prej tij pyetjet tia besh ne mynyren me te mire duke zbuluar tek ai deshira qe ti ke ndermend tia plotesosh.Mos bej p[yetje qe pergjigja e saj do te merzisi.

 

Smund te mesosh per afrimitetin nga nje shkrimose liber por nga jeta. 


-
Afrimiteti duhet te perjetohet dhe te eksperimentohet.Maksimumi qe mund te bej nje shkrim ose nje liber eshte qe tiu mesoj rruget,
Kujtohuni se ju jeni I vetmi pergjegjes.Ajo cka eshte e rendesihme eshte si ndihesh dhe si reagon dhe sesi te dyja keto mund te intregohen brenda nje individi te vetem I cili je ti. 

 
Romantizmi eshte gjuha e dashurise

-
Dashuria eshte nje ide nje koncept nje ndenje
Dashuria gjen shprehjen tek romantizmi
Gjuha eshte e dashurise merr shume forma.Disa kane formen e te folurit .Disa ate te veprimit .Disa te shikuarit.Disa te shkruarit.Disa te te krijuarit. 

 
Shkruaj 

-
Shkruaj Te dua! ne pasqyren dhomes me buzekuqin tend
Shkruaj nje leter dashurie
Ler nje leter mbi krevat.lol

 
Thuaj

-
Thuaj  Te dua ne japonisht Ai shite imasu!
Ne rusisht Ja ljublju tebja!
Ne gjuhen ekzsimeze kur te jete ftohte lol Nagligivaget
Ne anglisht "I love you"
Ne italisht Tiamo
Ne shqip tingullon me bukur TE DUA
Mos harroni gjuhen tuaj sepse tinguj e gjuhes tuaj hyne me mire ne zemer (lol) apo jo lex. 

 
Rregulla e arte nuk fuksionon gjithmone! 

-
Beji dhurate te tjereve ate qe ti do kishe deshire ta benit ty.
Zbatoje kete te rregull, te arte Bej per te tjeret ate qe ta deshirojne tu besh.Mendohu mire per kete. 

 
Kenaquni per ngjashmerite tuaja.Respektoni ndryshimet tuaja. 

-
Perse grate te cilat e kuptojne rendesine e durimit ne lindje e kane kaq te veshtire te jene te durueshme me meshkujt kur duhet te diskutojne per afrimitetin.?
Pse meshkujt e kuptojne shume mire te praktikuarit e teknikes ne sport e kane te veshtire te praktikojne tekniken ne marredheniet e tyre me femrat. 

 
Marredheniet me te shkelqyera jane ato qe ndryshojne dhe zhvillohen. 

-
Ne rastin me te mire nje marredhenie dinamike eshte perhere process ndryshimi ku dy njerez ndajne se bashku cdo gje duke filluar nga gezimet dhe hidherimet.
Nje marredhenie e sukseshme do te thote process I cili perfshin lojen e roleve te ndryshme ne kohe te ndryshme.Une jam I forte ti je I dobet ti ke besim kur une ndihem I pasigurte, 

 
Marredheniet me te mira jane ato marredhenie qe ekuilibrohen mire.Nje ekuliber delikat jo nje ekuliber ne prehje por nje ekuiliber dinamik qe ndryshon vazhdimisht. 

-
Marredhenit e mira ekuilibrohen me kohen kjo do te thote se nje moment te caktuar ne kohe marredhenia mund te duket gati e pa ekuilibruar,njeri nga partneret mund te jete I arsimuar njeri mund te jete I varfer njeri gezon mbeshtetjen financiare.Por nese te dy partneret jane te dashur dhe mirekuptohen japin dhe jane te perkushtuar atehere marredhenia mund te perballoje cfaredo lloj ngjitje dhe ulje dhe ende te jete e forte, emocionuese dhe romantike. 

 
Dashuria nuk lendon ajo smund te lendoje eshte mungesa e dashurise ajo qe lendon

-
Dashuria smund te shfrytezohet per te lenduar.Nese nje person manipulon nje tjeter atehere egziston mungesa e saj.Ata qe qendrojne ne nje lidhje fyese per shkak te dashurise ata e mbajne ate sepse kane frike .Ata besojne se skane mundesi tjeter ose te vete vleresohen pak por harrojne se vetevleresimi me I mire mund te jete pajtimi.Dashuria sheron ajo nuk lendon sepse smundet te bej nje gje te tille. 

 
Zgjidh mire

Romantizmi nuk eshte pergjigja e te gjitha problemeve te marredhenies tende.Romantizmi fillon mbas lidhjes.Hapat e pare I merr arsyeja jote .Njeriu romantik me bote nese lidhet me nje person te papershtatshem do behet I mjer ose shume i trishtuar dhe konfuz.Duhen dy njerez te pershatshem per njeri tjetrin per te krijuar nje marredhenie te suksshme.Me kuptoni te pershtashem jo perfekte. 

 
Respektoje te dashurine tend besoji kujdesu per te tregoji sekretet ,diskutoni bashke, qesh me te, -------- dashuroje.------ 

-
Respektoje gjithmone
Ndaji fantazite
Beji supriza
Pyet per femijerine tij
Mesoji gustot veset preferencat e tij. 
 
Njihe mire te dashuren, dashuroje ate vleresoje ate degjoje dhe fol me te. 

-
Fol me zemer 
Plotesoji pasionet dhe deshirat
Kujdes harxho kohe me te. 


 
Keni 10 vjet experience apo nje vit eksperinece e perseritur 10 here? 

-
Kujdes nga monotonia
Eksperienca nuk eshte patjeter e barabarte me zgjuarsine.
Duhet te mesosh nga gabimet qe te jesh me I mire ne te ardhmen. 


 
Askush ska then se do jete e lehte! 

-
Nuk mund te njohi nese nuk ia hap zemren.
Nuk mund te dashurosh pa qene I ndjeshem lol
Nuk mund te ti ndash ndjenjat e tua ne nje ambient qe ste mbeshtet
Nuk mund te fillosh nje lidhje duke kerkuar garanci
Nuk mund te jesh kontrollues dhe spontan ne te njeten kohe. 

 
Zgjidh shpirtin tend binjak dhe njeriun qe do te pershtatet ne jete ne principe dhe parime dhe besim. 

-
Thelle ne sjemi te gjithe njesoj
Te gjithe duam te na dashurojne te kujdesen per ne dhe te na vlersojne.
Ska rendesi nese je shofer kamioni ose student ,,,I ri apo I vjeter I pasur apo I varfer ,,,perendimor apo lindorte gjithe jemi te njejte
Emocionet tona arsyja shpirti deshirat dhe besimi nevojat jane thelbesisht te ndryshme
Variacionet dhe ndryshimet perbehen nga nje shterese e holle por e rendesishme e gjithesecilit. 

 
Lidhjet sjane 50%-me 50% ato jane 100% me 100%

-
Te dy jeni pergjegjes per lidhjen tuaj
Kjo sdo te thote nje ekuacion 50% me 50% ekuacion I ekuilibruar ne forme te barabarte 
Kjo do te thote 100% me 100% secili jep maksimumin e tij.
Kjo eshte e verteta edhe pse ti se pranon kete pergjegjesi. 


 
Kenaqe veteveten me dashuri
Shprehe ate
Njihe ate 
Duaje ate
Rreziko 
Fantazo
Dhuro
Zhvillo
Kjo eshte jeta jote




Keshilla per beqaret


"Mendo si nje person I martuar"

Strategjia (1)

"Intimiteti"

-
Megjithese smund ti imponosh lidhjen ti mund te kthesh ate ne qellim.Kur mendojne per te sic mendohet per te beqaret jane afatshkurter dhe  perceptojne cektas te shenosh gje si pasoje sjell vetmine.
Keshtu do te ishte me mire te perqendrohesh tek suksesi I golit por kushtoji kohe kesaj. 

 
Strategjia (2) 
"Te menduarit afatgjate"

-
Truri konsumohet nga qellime afatshkurtra.Akam ndonje takim.Cfare do veshe etj.
Zgjohu beqare dhe beqareshka (lol)
Te adoptosh nje strukturete menduari afatgjate per lidhje serioze  do ti largoje shume streset tua do te ndihmoje te jesh me teper vetvetja dhe do te jape nje prespektiv te mire te gjerave ne te ardhmen tende. 

 
Strategjia (3)

"Komunikimi"

-
Pamja e beqarëve dhe beqareve karakterizohet nga shume poza levdata dhe ngacmime te zgjuara.Ata qe kalojne pertej ketyre gjerave kane mundesi te lidhen dhe te njohin dhe te arrijen ate qe duan. Dhe keshtu fillojne udhetimin etyre. 

 
Strategjia (4) 

"Njohja"

-
Perse sherben njohja .Per shume gjera por me shume improsionimi.Beqaret qe heqin masken mbrojtese shpesh shperblehen me lidhje domethenese dhe te sinqerta. 

 
Keshilla per te martuarit

"Mendo si beqar"

Strategjia (1)

"Flirtimi"

-
Kur eshte hera e fundit qe ke flirtuar me burrin tend apo gruan tende
Ne te gjitheve na pelqen te na bindin te tjeret dhe te na kushtojne vemendje te vecante.
Mund te mesosh dicka dhe nga miqte  tu beqare (lol). 

 
Strategjia (2) 

"Kenaqesia e momentit"

-
Struktura e te menduarit tek nje person e i martuar eshte afatgjate.Ana positive eshte se kjo do te thote siguri angazhim dhe qetesi.Prandaj ju keshilloj nje fejese dhe martese se sa lidhje dashurore keto te krijojne stres do me marri apo jo do me leje .Por tek te martuarat kemi dhe disa probleme si pertaci monotoni dhe mungese aktiviteti.
Nje mynyre per te luftuar anet negative eshte adoptimi I mendimeve dhe I pasioneve I nje djali beqar ose vajze beqare (lol). 

 
Strategjia (3)

"Joshja"

-
Kur ishte hera e funit qe e joshe partnerin tend
Sa here je perpjekur te besh humor me te,,, te vishesh bukur para tij ti thuash fjale te embelta ta improsionosh, 

 

Strategjia (4)

"Merr persiper rrezikun"

-
Siguria dhe komforti mund te cojne ne pertaci.Nuk merren me rreziqe nuk e stermundojne me veten.Nuk eshte e cuditshme qe pasioni te zhduket.Beqaret marrin me shume rreziqe emocionale sesa te martuarit jane me fantazues dhe kerkues te gjerave te bukura dhe romantike.Pak rrezik brenda marteses ka fuqi te energjizoje marredhienien tende ne mynyra te pabesueshme.* 


-*VAZHDON ROMANCA ME KLASIKEN*

----------


## Klevis2000

*Puthja, nuk është vetëm çështje buzësh*

Rrahjet e zemres, 180 te rrahura ne minute. Presioni i gjakut: 150 mm. Zgjerim i bebeve te syrit dhe thuajse bllokim i mushkerive. Fytyra merr nje ngjyre te kuqe te ndezur, per shkak te zgjerimit te eneve te gjakut. Trupi pershkohet nga te dridhura dhe ... Eshte ky efekti i quajtur "zemra ne gryke", i njejte si per grate ashtu edhe per burrat, ose sic konsiderohet rendom, ai emocioni i forte qe provon njeriu sa pothuajse i del vetja jashte kontrollit. Kjo eshte pra "puthja e pare". Por, sipas andrologeve, gjithnje nese ka vertet nje ndjenje mes dy veteve. Sepse perndryshe reagimi i vetem do te perkufizohej si ankth". Puthja eshte me seksi se cdo reaksion tjeter kimik dhe do te meritonte nje kurs me vehte ne universitet. Pelqimi "pamor" duhet te kete perkimin e tij fizik, te prekshem dhe te vertete dhe puthja eshte prova e pare e nje serie te gjate mes atij dhe asaj. Nderkohe qe buzet afrohen, futen ne pune hundet te cilat thithin feromonet e partnerit. Keto te fundit jane pjeseza te padukshme, por shume te rendesishme, sepse permbajne eren, keshtu qe sherbejne si baze per pelqimin fizik. Eshte njelloj si te shohesh nje cope torte me krem: te ndjell, por ka nje ere te pakendshme. Ne te njejten menyre, nese feromonet e partnerit nuk te pelqejne, puthja do te jete nje deshtim dhe nuk do te coje me tej. Por nese partneri perdor nje teknike te pelqyeshme dhe eksituese, adrenalina dhe noradrenalina (substanca keto qe prodhohen nga gjendrat mbiveshkore) japin pelqimin e tyre duke uleritur: "Jepi. Ia vlen ta besh". Atehere puthjet ndjekin njera- tjetren. Eshte llogaritur qe gjate javeve te para, dy te dashuruar puthen deri 60 here brenda nje dite. Dhe nepermjet puthjes dhe furtunes kimike qe lidhet me te, kalohet ne fazen e seksit dhe te ndjenjes. Sipas studiuesve faza e puthjes eshte vendimtare edhe per disa arsye te tjera. Puthja fut ne loje jo vetem gojen dhe gjuhen, por edhe syte dhe duart, sepse perkedheljet dhe lojerat me gishtat, ne fakt, ndihmojne per ta bere me te efektshme dhe me domethenese puthjen. Nje "puthje e pare" e cila eshte pa dyshim e paharruar, perben nje baze jashtezakonisht te forte per nje marredhenie te qendrueshme dhe eshte shume me e rendesishme se afersia kulturore apo artistike. Me mire te puthesh mire, se te hiqesh se e do shume thjesht per t'i bere pershtypje asaj. I dashuruari ashtu si artisti eshte dikush qe nga normal shnderrohet ne te vecante, nga i zakonshem ne te jashtezakonshem, pikerisht sepse takon gojen e duhur mbi te cilen prehet. Filozofia te fton ta shfrytezosh kete ndjenje per te jetuar (edhe pse perkohesisht) si artist dhe artistike do te jene edhe levizjet dhe fjalet tona. Nese marrim pjese me gjithe qenien tone, puthjet mund te shnderrohen ne vepra arti. Te paharrueshme

----------


## Klevis2000

*"E kujt eshte kjo leter e kopjuar"*


Të desha aq shumë sa dashuria nuk kishte dashuruar vetë!
Dhe kur të shuhem dhe kur të bëhem hi, më dashuro akoma ti dhe shihe po nuk u te desha përsëri.
	Gjethet u copëzuan në grimca, zemrat në thërrime, dashuria jonë u copëzua në hije, hijet u copëzuan në harrime. 
Zemra jeton në të sotmen, mendja në të ardhmen. Kjo është arsyeja pse ato merren pak vesh.
Trokit gotat me heshtjen zemra ime. Dhe unë do tI trokas gotat me vetminë. Vetminë tënde do ta mbaj unë në zemër ti mbaj mallin tim.
Thjeshtësia është të kesh gjithë detin dhe të duash vetëm një pikë, të kesh gjithë qiellin dhe të duash vetëm një yll, të kesh gjithë botën dhe të dua vetëm ty.
Të presësh dikë që nuk vjen, në diçka të vdekur të besosh, të këndosh për një njeri që stë dëgjon, ja çdo të thotë të dashurosh.
Për një çast yjet ranë me to shkrova emrin tënd. Nata magjike ishte për mua, kur the më shumë të dua.
Çështë kështu me mua, çfarë po ndodh vallë? Pak po të largohem, ndiej për ty veç mall.
Në mendimet e mia veç ti mbizotëron, zemra ime veç ty të dashuron, buzët e mia veç puthjet e tua pranojnë, sytë e mi veç ty të shikojnë, veç për ty do të lotojnë.
Lotët ranë nga sytë e mi, ato mi fshive ti, duke më puthur e ledhatuar më the ëmbël fjalën të dua.
Cila je ti? Mos vallë ke rënë nga qielli, mos e ke marrë bukurinë nga dielli? Ti krijon mrekulli, ma more mëndjen. Cila je ti?
Që fëmijë ëndërrova për ty, dhe të doja si e rritur. Tani të dashuroj si fëmijë dhe harroj të rritem.
Sikur gjithçka të tregoja ti do të ngrije para meje si gur, se ajo që tek ty arrita të zbuloj tek unë sarrite ta zbuloje kurrë.
Në orët e vona të natës, ku fshihen dashuritë dhe mëkatet, në sytë e fjetur të botës, mendova për ty dhe kur bota është zgjuar për ty mendoj, se bota ime je ti.
Do të mbledh pikë-pikë, në gotën time do të hedh, pastaj do të pi pak e pak si një lule që pi ves edhe kur të jem dehur atëherë le të .......
E dashur unë nuk do të të ëndërroj kurrë, sepse ti je një ëndërr që fillon në momentin që zgjohem.
Sytë e tu oqean I thellë, sa herë më ka qëlluar të zhytem në ata sy. Edhe pse nuk di not, oh sa do të doja të mbytesha aty.
	Njerëzit duhet të vdisnin vetëm atëherë kur janë vetëm, ose kur urrehen, por jo kur dashurohen. Jemi të gjithë viktima të një ëndrre që e quajmë dashuri.
	Nëse një ditë do të shoh me një tjetër, sërish do më zgjohet ai kujtim I fjetur. Sytë do më lotojnë, pastaj do buzëqesh per ate qe ndodhi midis nesh.
Shkrova në rërë të dua, por e fshinë dallgët, shkrova në qiell të dua por e fshinë retë. Shkrova në zemër të dua, por aty  e  fshive ti .

----------


## Adiola

"Mjere" nusja qe do te marri ty cdo heqi.
 Je shume romantik.
hmmmmmm hoxhe romantik (lol)

----------


## StormAngel

Asnjehere nuk pata rastin ta festoj Shen Valentinin. :i ngrysur:

----------


## Klevis2000

> "Mjere" nusja qe do te marri ty cdo heqi.
>  Je shume romantik.
> hmmmmmm hoxhe romantik (lol)


Nuses do ia "nxij" jeten.

Me mire "hoxhe" romantik se murg katolik ose homoseksual simpatik.
Po dhe ti paske gusto qeke me e zgjuar se dhelpra   se ajo megjithese i kapi rrushte tha qeken pa pjek kurse ti edhe pse nuk i  kap dot thua jane te pjek .

*Per temen

Dashuria eshte shpirt qe jeton ne dy trupa.

Kush fillon te dashuroje le te pergatitet te vuaje.

Dashuria nuk eshte fe.Shume prej jush kerkojne me ane te kultit te saj te arrijne kulmin e kenaqesise ose bukurise por duke u mashtruar ato plotesojne vetem ato nevoja te cilat jane natyrore per njeriun.*

----------


## Adiola

> Nuses do ia "nxij" jeten.
> 
> Me mire "hoxhe" romantik se murg katolik ose homoseksual simpatik.
> Po dhe ti paske gusto qeke me e zgjuar se dhelpra   se ajo megjithese i kapi rrushte tha qeken pa pjek kurse ti edhe pse nuk i  kap dot thua jane te pjek .
> 
> *Per temen
> 
> Dashuria eshte shpirt qe jeton ne dy trupa.
> 
> ...


E di ate shprehjen dhelpra dhelpra se kunadhja ben namin.Sa per rrushin ska nevoje ta kap e le te piqet mire dhe bie vete nga hardhia ai me nje te shkelur syrin. :shkelje syri: 

*Dashuria eshte si feja, nuk imopohet me dhune.*

----------


## Klevis2000

> Dashuria eshte si feja, nuk imopohet me dhune


*Dashuria eshte si feja, lind me sinqeritet dhe jeton me sakrifice.*

----------


## ildushja

Shen valentini eshte kot... sepse nqse e do dike, duhet te jet shen valentin perdite.. shen valentini eshte krijuar qe robt te harxhojne ato 2 kokrra leke me lule e kartolina dhe t'ju q!het kocka dhe truri tu mendu cti blejne te dashurit ose te dashures kur e verteta eshte qe shen valentini duhet celebruar vetem me ate qe do... dhe ai ose ajo qe do ka cdo gje kerkon, ska ci do kartolinat apo cokollatat.

----------


## ATMAN

Legjendat qe lidhen me Shen Valentinin 



Shen Valentini njihet ne te gjithe boten si "Padroni i te dashuruarve". 

Ky percaktim lindi nga nje sere legjendash, te cilat jane shtuar me kalimin e kohes. Trendafili i bashkimit, femijet, pellumbat, dashuria sublime, te gjitha gjerat qe e kane bere ate nje feste model per te dashuritQe te dashuruarit te duhen per te gjithe jeten, dhe me shume ne kete dite, nuk mjafton vetem dita e "Shen Valentinit". Jane disa elemente, qe na vine nga shekujt e kaluar dhe jane shtuar ne kohe, qe e bejne kete feste kaq te madhe dhe kaq popullore ne te githe boten.Trendafili i bashkimit Shen Valentini ishte duke degjuar nje dite, teksa ziheshin dy te rinj te fejuar, te cilet po kalonin pertej kopshtit te tij. Valentini iu doli perpara sakaq, me nje trendafil te bukur ne dore. Me nje fytyre te qete, e te shndritshme qe rrezatonte plaku i mire dhe trendafilin e mbajtur lart e dhuroi per ciftin. Ky veprim pati fuqine magjike qe te bente paqe mes dy te rinjve te dashuruar. Kur ai u dhuroi te dyve lulen e purpurt, iu kerkoi te dyve te shrengonin bishtin e lules me kujdes per te mos u shpuar dhe shpjegoi lidhjen e dy personave te martuar. Paskesaj, dashuria e tyre ishte kthyer si me pare. Te dy te rinjte u kthyen menjehere tek ai. Me deshiren e tij dhe vullnetin e te rinjve, ishte pikerisht Shen Valentini, i cili bekoi martesen e tyre te lumtur. Me tu bere e njohur kjo gje u be nje proces ndaj Valentinos. Por prifti kishte dhe preokupime te tjera, me te cilat duhej patjeter te merrej, prandaj percaktoi per ate bekim daten katermbedhjete te muajit. Dhe katermbedhjete e muajit mbeti, por u ngushtua ne ate te shkurtit, sepse ne ate dite ai vajti te celebronte dasmen ne parajse. FemijetShen Valentini mbante dhe kujdesej per nje kopesht shume te bukur prane nja lugine. Ne kete livadh, ai lejonte qe te luanin te gjithe femijet. Ai here pas here dilte ne dritaren e kishes per ti pare, e per te ndjere pak nga gezimi dhe hareja e tyre feminore. Kishte te njejtat virtyte si Jezusi, i cili thoshte; "Sinite parvulos venire da me". Kur behej nate ai zbriste ne kopesht dhe te gjithe femijet e Zotit lodronin rreth tij. Atehere ai i bekonte te gjithe. Pastaj i jepte secilit nga nje lule me keshillen, qe t'ia conin nenes, duke bere keshtu qe te ktheheshin ne shtepi heret dhe te rritej dashuria dhe respekti per prinderit. Ne kete kegjende kuptohet mjaft mire origjina e dhuratave te vogla, te cilat sot iu jepen personave te dashur. Dashuria sublimeIshte nje vajze e bukur me emrin Serapia, e cila jetonte ne sheshin Terni, aktualisht sheshi Clai. Andej kalonte shpesh nje djale i ri. me emrin Sabino. Syte e tij nuk shqiteshin nga ato te Serapias. Kjo beri qe djaloshi te na dashurohej dhe i kerkoi te behej gruaja e tij. Por prinderit e saj nuk donin sepse Sabino ishte pagan , ndersa ata ishin kristiane. Atehere, vajza, i sugjeroi te shkonin tek prifti i tyre, te mesonin e te bekoheshin prej tij. Gje, te cilen Sabino, per dashurine e te dashures se tij e beri. Por, kur kjo pengese u kapercye, doli nje tjeter me e madhe. U zbulua se Serapi vuante nga nje semundje e rende. Deshperimi i prinderve dhe i te riut ishte shume i madh. Menjehere familjaret sollen ne shtratin e vajzes priftin. Sabino iu lut njeriut te shenjte qe ai mos ta ndante nga e dashura e tij. Valentino ngriti duart dhe zerin ndaj babait te te gjitheve. Dhe nje gjume bamiresie bashkoi perjetesisht dy zemra me rrahje te sinkronizuara, ndersa shtrengoheshin ne perjetesi. PellumbatNa ishte nje here ne Terni nje prift i madh, por edhe shume i mire dhe i zoti. Ai kishte nje kopesht te madh, te cilin ne kohen e lire e ujiste dhe kultivonte lule. Prifti, te cilin te gjithe e therrisnin njeriu i mire, kishte me te vertete nje zemer te bardhe. Nje dite te bukur ate erdhen disa ushtare dhe e futen ne burg Priftin e mire. Me pas e cuan tek mbreti i asaj kohe, i cili ishte shume i keq. Kuptohet se ai e denoi me burgim te perjetshem. Dhe prifti i madh qe quhej Valentin, duke qendruar ne burg mendonte per femijet, te cilet i donte shume e qe nuk do te kishin me nje vend te sigurte per te luajtur. Cfare te bente? Atehere, iu lut Zotit dhe ai i dergoi dy nga pellumbat e tij. Pellumat te udhehequr nga nje instikt misterioz gjeten burgun ku ishte Valentini. Ne qafen e njerit prej pellumbave ishte i varur nje celes. Ishte pikerisht celesi i kopshtit. Valentini shkroi nje leter, brenda se ciles vendosi dhe celesin. Eshte e lehte te imagjinosh ate cfare ishte shkruar. "Te gjithe femijeve qe dua... nga Valentini juaj".
 Per Shen Valentinin flet dhe Shekspiri Shen Valintini eshte cituar edhe nga Ofelia tek Hamleti i Uilliam Shekspirit. Ky fakt permendet kur gruaja e re, kur ajo eshte ne prezencen e nenes se Hamletit, Gertruda. 
Shen Valentino ne Amerike dhe jo vetem ...Kulti i Shen Valentinit ne Amerike nis ne vitet 1800, kur zhvillohej lufta civile. Ne Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe ne Kanada, ne 14 shkurt, te rinjte shkembenin "valentinet", kartolina te lezetshme ne te cilat jane te shkruara mesazhe dashurie. Ne disa shkolla organizohen festa, ndersa ne qender te klases vendoset nje shishe shumengjyreshe, brenda se ciles futen te gjithe "valentinet" qe shkembejne shoket e klases. Me mbarimin e festes, te gjithe letrat shperndahen duke i lexuar. Dikush nuk preferon te firmose mesazhin, qe i ka derguar te dashures dhe kufizohet duke shkruar frazen. "Gjeje kush?". Ne Angli te rinjte kendojne kenge tradicionale ne diten e Shen Valentinos dhe ne kembim marrin para dhe embelsira nga te dashurit. Ndersa ne Itali, ne zonen e Sicilias, vajzat e reja cohen shpejt ne diten e Shen Valentinit. Dalin ne dritare dhe zgjedhin si burrin e tyre te parin qe kalon ne rruge. Per te evituar surpriza te pakendshme vajzat i mbajne syte mbyllur derisa te degjojne nje ze te kendshem. Vetem atehere i hapin. Ne Derbyshire vajzat rrotulloheshin per 12 here rresht rreth kishes, ne mesnate dhe perserisnin frazen" Me ate qe me do me te vertete te vije tani pas meje. Pas rrotullimit te 12-te shpresohej te shfaqej dashuria e vertete".

----------


## StormAngel

Une kam ndegjuar se ka qene prift Shen Valentini i cili ka be martesen midis cifteve te cilat nuk kane mundur te martohen ndryshe.Ndoshta gabohem.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Thojne se kur njeriu puth harxhon energji sa per te ndezur 100 llampa.Kujdes se mos ... (lol)* 


Duhet të bëhesh një puthës/e profesionist që ajo/ai të mos ndihet e pasigurt të puthjet që jep. A do të vazhdosh te jesh në shkallën fillestarë apo do të bësh ai që ajo dëshiron. Ndiq me kujdes hapat e mëposhtëm, për tu bërë një professional kisser. Asnjëherë mos harroni që puthja ka rolin kryesor në një marrëdhenië sentimentale. Nëse i dashuri ose e dashura juaj në momentin që puth thotë Të dua, kjo nuk do të thotë aspak se ai/ajo di të puthë si një profesionist. Në fund të fundit, gjithçka në këtë process, realizohet vetëm në sajë të lëvizjes së buzëve dhe jo të fjalëve. Roli i syve është mjaft i rëndësishëm kur puth dikë. Duhet ti mbash mbyllur sytë apo duhet ta shohësh në sy, kjo është një dilemë e madhe. Jepi fillimisht një puthje të vogël njeriut të zemrës duke e vështruar thellë në sy dhe më pas harro vështrimin duke u fiksuar tek buzët dhe efekti do të jetë marramendës. Mos harro nëse nuk je i zoti/e zonja, për ta bërë këtë gjë, lërë atë që ka më shumë eksperincë të hedhë hapin e parë, pra të bëjë mësuesin, sigurisht pa u ofenduar. Shpesh nuk na pëlqen stili i puthjes që na jep njeriu i zemrës, për këtë qëllim është më e mirë që të marrësh situatën në dorë dhe të vësh pikat mbi I. Tregoi se mënyra se si ti puth është më e mirë, nëse edhe kjo nuk i pëlqen, atëherë zgjidhni puthjet e çmendura. Startoni leksionin tuaj me puthjet tipike Chupa Chups. Besoj se askush nuk e di sesi janë këto puthje. Të shpejta, sa hap e mbyll sytë dhe sigurisht të ëmbla si lëpirësja magjike. Provo fillimisht të puthësh buzët e atij/asaj duke i puthitur dhe më pas përdor gjuhën, njëlloj si ke vepruar me një lëpirëse chupa chups. Kujdes ky stil kaq modern konsiston kryesisht tek efekti qetësues i gjuhës, mos kini frikë nëse humbisni kontrollin në mungesë të ajrit. Puthjet duhet të jenë të bollshme, me qëllim që ajri të depërtojë lirshëm në buzët tuaja, në këtë mënyrë ato do të jenë të hidratuara dhe të buta, pa krijuar efekt negativ tek personi që keni përballë. Më pas mund ta kaloni në gjëra seriozë. Shpesh shumica e të dashuruarve harrojnë që në fund të fundit edhe puthja është një xhest serioz dhe këtu duhet të realizoni trukun e famshëm të puthjes French kiss, duke përleshur gjuhët, që janë edhe pika me e nxehtë në një puthje. Për ta marrosur farë ATË me efektet speciale dhe teknikat alternative tek puthjet French Kiss që dhuron përdor lehtësisht gjuhën (mos harro shumë njerëz besdisen nga kjo gjë) duke lëvizur atë lirshëm në gojë, duke respektuar trafikun e gjuhëve të palës tjetër. Hey për pak desh harrova tipin e fundit të puthjes. Janë ato me specialet në vesh, në hundë dhe kudo që partneri yt ka dëshirë, kjo do të ndihmojë që marrëdhënia juaj të arrijë një harmoni perfekte.

----------


## sLimShady

> Asnjehere nuk pata rastin ta festoj Shen Valentinin.


loool stromo qekemi njejt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dito

Klevis bravo te bukura informacionet, do i arkivoj me kujdes ne arsenalin tim te thenieve mbi dashurine.

Dito.

----------


## StormAngel

Shën Valentini, nga mëkati tek shenjtëria


Shekulli online

Të dhënat e para mbi festimin e ditës së Shën Valentinit i gjejmë në Romën parakristiane, kur paganët festonin Festën e Ujkut ose Lupekarlinë në çdo 15 shkurt. Kjo festë organizohej çdo vit për nder të perëndeshës romake Februata Juno, e cila njihej si perëndesha e grave dhe e martesës, apo e dashurisë së ethshme (febris-ethe), si dhe për nder të Panit, zotit romak të natyrës. Në këtë ditë feste tërësisht erotike, gra të reja vendosnin në një qyp a vazo disa bileta, ku kishin shkruar më parë emrat e tyre. Më pas, djemtë tërhiqnin biletat nga vazoja për të zbuluar se cila do të ishte shoqja e tyre seksuale e ditës, e vitit dhe, në raste të veçanta, e gjithë jetës. Çiftet që dilnin nga qypi shkëmbenin dhurata me njëri-tjetrin në shenjë dashurie dhe, shpesh, edhe martoheshin.
Krishtërimi 
Kur Krishtërimi u shfaq në skenën romake, pati përpjekje për ta zëvendësuar këtë traditë me një mënyrë tjetër festimi, që ti afrohej më tepër linjës së etikës dhe moralit. Tradita e të shkruarit të emrave, hedhjes së tyre nëpër qypa e vazo dhe përzgjedhja e këtyre emrave vazhdoi, por tani këta emra u zëvendësuan me emrat e shenjtorëve, të cilët zgjidheshin për gjithë vitin. Nuk është për tu habitur që ky version i krishterë i Luperkalisë, për shkak të humbjes së karakterit fillestar erotik, vdiq shpejt, pa arritur të shndërrohet në traditë të qëndrueshme. Megjithatë, të krishterët e asaj kohe nuk tërhiqeshin lehtë. Kësaj radhe ata u përpoqën ta shndërrojnë një festë të epshit, si Luperkalia, në një romancë rituale. Për këtë qëllim, Kisha do të zgjidhte një shenjt për të zëvendësuar perëndeshën Februata Juno. Ky shenjt do të ishte Shën Valentini. Viti 496 e.s. ishte koha, kur papa Gelasius shpalli ndryshimin zyrtar të festimit të datës 15 shkurt, si ditë e Lueperkalisë, me 14 shkurtin e ditës së martirizimit të Shën Valentinit, për ti dhënë kësaj tradite pagane një kuptim të krishterë. Edhe tradita e tërheqjes së biletave, si jehonë e Luperkalisë, vazhdoi dhe gratë e burrat, të martuar apo jo, tërhiqnin nganjë valentin. Pasi çiftoheshin sipas biletave, shkëmbenin dhurata dhe kujtime dashurie. Kjo traditë vazhodi deri në shekullin e tetëmbëdhjetë në këtë mënyrë, por, dalëngadalë, ajo pësoi edhe ndryshime. Më vonë dhuratat nuk shkëmbeheshin nga të dy anët. Tani ato u bënë vetëm përgjegjësi e burrit. Ky ndryshim bëri që të mos ndjehej më nevoja e zgjedhjes së rastësishme të emrave dhe meqë shumë burra jo edhe aq të pasur e kishin shumë të vështirë tu bënin dhurata të shtrenjta grave fisnike e të pasura, individët u lanë të lirë që ta zgjedhin vetë valentinin e tyre. Në këtë mënyrë, festimi mori një kuptim të veçantë dhe më serioz mes çifteve.
Kush ishte Shën Valentini?
Duke qenë se regjistrimet e sakta për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e këtij shenjti mungojnë, historia e tij nuk njihet me saktësi, ndërsa pretendimet se Kisha mund ta ketë zbukuruar disi atë histori për ta bërë më joshëse për besimtarët romantikë janë shumë të përhapura. Sipas një legjende, Valentini ishte vrarë me urdhër të perandorit romak Klaudius II për arsye se kishte drejtuar fshehurazi ceremonitë e martesave të ushtarakëve. Klaudsiusi II kishte krijuar bindjen se burrat beqarë janë ushtarë më të mirë sesa ata që kanë gra dhe familje, prandaj edhe kishte urdhëruar ndalimin e rreptë të martesave të meshkujve të rinj, të cilët do të përgatiteshin për tu marrë në shërbimin ushtarak. Valentini nuk e kishte marrë parsysh këtë urdhër të Klaudiusit II dhe kishte drejtuar në mënyrë të fshehtë martesat e çifteve të rinj. Kur ky veprim i tij u zbulua, Klaudiusi urdhëroi pa e zgjatur dënimin me vdekje dhe ekzekutimin e tij. Gjatë kohës që ishte në burg, në pritje të ditës së ekzekutimit, thuhet se shenjti i ardhshëm kuroi bijën e gardianit të burgut nga verbëria. Vajza e varfër u dashurua marrëzisht pas Valentinit dhe u përpoq që ti shpëtonte me çdo kusht jetën, por nuk mundi. Në prag të ekzekutimit, Valentini arriti ti dërgonte vjedhurazi vajzës një letër të shkurtër. Letra thuhet se mbyllej me fjalët: Nga Valentini juaj. Këtë shprehje e gjejmë sot të përhapur në kartolinat e shumta që dërgohen me rastin e ditës së Shën Valentinit.
Versione të tjera
Një histori tjetër, e ardhur nga e shkuara e largët, thotë se Valentini ishte një prift i shenjtë në Romë, i cili ndihmonte të krishterët tu shpëtonin burgjeve të tmerrshëm romake, ku ata rriheshin e torturoheshin shpesh në mënyra çnjerëzore. Valentini u arrestua dhe u dërgua tek prefekti i Romës pikërisht për këtë. Ky i fundit u mundua ta bindte Valentinin që të heqë dorë nga besimi i tij, por nuk pati sukses, prandaj edhe urdhëroi rrahjen e tij me dru dhe më pas ekzekutimin me prerje koke. Kjo histori bëhet e ditur të ketë ndodhur më 14 shkurt 270 e.s..Sipas Enciklopedisë Katolike, ekzistojnë edhe tri variante të tjera të historisë, të cilat lidhen të gjitha me disa martirë të krishterë, të ekzekutuar më 14 shkurt. Njëri nga ata përshkruhet si një prift në Romë, një tjetër si ipeshkvi në Interamna (Terni i sotëm) dhe një i tretë në Afrikë. Në traditat e shumta nuk mungojnë edhe versionet negativiste. Një histori thotë se Valentini ishte një prift i një qyteti bregdetar, me ndihmën e të cilit marinarët e ardhur nga vende të ndryshme të botës kryenin një lidhje martesore me prostitutat e vendit dhe, në këtë mënyrë, i jepnin karakter legal marrdhënies së tyre seksuale me këto prostituta. Ky prift, gjithashtu, thuhet se pranonte të organizonte ceremonitë martesore për ata çifte, martesa e të cilëve refuzohej të bëhej nga Kisha për arsye nga më të ndryshmet. Ky ishte shkaku që, sipas të dhënave, ky prift, i shndërruar më vonë në shenjt, nuk shihej me sy të mirë nga Kisha. Por edhe kjo histori, sikurse versionet e tjera, është e vështirë të argumentohet. Një numër legjendash e bestytnish, të lidhura me zanafillën e ditës së Shën Valentinit, lidhen me besimin e përhapur në Anglinë dhe Francën mesjetare, sipas të cilit 14 shkurti është dita kur zogjtë nisin të çiftëzohen. Letërsia angleze dhe frënge e shekullit të pesëmbëdhjetë i referohet shpesh dhe në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë kësaj praktike.

----------


## StormAngel

Ndonëse kohë e keqe, të dashuruarit festuan 14 shkurtin. Banorët e periferisë, edhe pse më pak se vjet, sërish në Tiranë

Tiranë, një Shën Valentin mes shiut

Sipas shitëseve, dhuratat e preferuara kanë qenë si gjithmonë lulet. Tufa më e madhe, me 100 trëndafila

B.Prifti

Koha këtë herë nuk ka prirë për mirë. Shën Valentini në kryeqytet është festuar jo shumë bujshëm, nën një mot të ftohtë e me reshje të shumta shiu. Por pavarësisht kësaj, lëvizjet nuk kanë munguar, paçka se nuk kanë sjellë në Tiranë një aromë të vërtetë festive. Ndryshe nga një vit më parë, kur bulevardi kryesor ishte i tejmbushur nga radhë pafund njerëzish me destinacion kodrat e liqenit, këtë 14 shkurt vendprehja e shumicës së të dashuruarve nuk qe një alternativë e mirë feste. Ndonëse nostalgjikët guxuan të bënin ritualin e radhës edhe në shi. 
Vjet, më shumë lule
Ka radhitur koshat e luleve që në orën 07.00 të mëngjesit. Veshur me një meshinë të zezë, mbështjellë me një shall të verdhë, hedhur edhe sipër kryeve, ka pritur të parët blerës të luleve për ditën e të dashuruarve. Zhgënjimi ka ardhur sakaq. Nuk ka pasur shumë punë. Vjet kujtoj të kem shitur lule pa fund,- thotë Vitorja, që dje shiste përpara piramidës. Është më pak se 40 vjet dhe prej më shumë se 5 vitesh merret me tregtimin e luleve. Biznes që siguron të ardhurat për familjen e sa të madhe. Jam matjane, e ardhur në Tiranë përpara 6 viteve, -rrëfen ajo, në pritje të blerësve që uron të shtohen. Ditët e festave i pres me qejf, jo vetëm për fitimin, por edhe për kënaqësinë që ndiej kur njerëzit blejnë e dhurojnë mes tyre lule,- vazhdon më tej ajo. Megjithëse i ka qejf pa masë, tregon se vetë rrit pak lule, kryesisht trëndafila. Kurse lulet që shet, që sipas saj vijnë nga Holanda përmes Greqisë, i blen në pikat e shumicës. Në ditët e zakonshme shet lulë pranë varrezave, kurse në ditë të shënuara përjeton tjetër ndjenjë, teksa shet lule për dashurinë e të gjallëve. Lule të ndryshme, karafila e trëndafila që sundojnë nëpër kosha. Por nuk mungojnë edhe të tjerat. Tulipanë, margarita, zambakë. Shiu e ka fajin, këtë vit na prishi shumë punë,- thotë mbyturazi Vitorja, që duket se ndryshe i kishte bërë hesapet këtë ditë. Kam shitur, më shumë trëndafila 200 lekësh, po ashtu edhe karafila,- thotë ajo. Ngjyra e preferuar, natyrisht e kuqja. 
Dhuratat
Më të preferuarat kanë qenë lulet. Nuk kanë munguar edhe surprizat, si bizhu apo veshje. Janë shitur shumë bizhuteri, të blera si nga femrat, ashtu edhe nga meshkujt,- thotë shitësja e një dyqani të tillë në zonën e ish-Bllokut. Sipas saj, dhurata më e shtrenjtë deri mesditën e djeshme ishte blerë nga një djalë me vlerën e 110 mijë lekëve dhe ka qenë një varëse shumë e veçantë. Tek lulet, tufa më e madhe e bërë ka qenë prej 100 trëndadilash të kuq. Është bërë nga një vajzë e re për të dashurin dhe ka kushtuar plot 15 mijë lekë,- thotë shitësja tek rruga e Elbasanit. Ndërsa dhuratat që për të mund të konsiderohen me çmim të zakonshëm kanë variuar tek 2-3.5 mijë lekë. Në morinë e dhuratave të zgjedhura sipas gustos, nuk kanë munguar biankeritë intime. Më tradicionalët, e kanë mbyllur historinë e dhuratave me lule e me një drekë diku jashtë shtëpisë. Të tjerë, kanë preferuar që kujtimit të kësaj date ti shtojnë një darkë nën dritën e qirinjve. 

Një ditë për dashurinë
Mosha është fjalë e huaj për dashurinë. Kështu përgjigjet Bujari, një burrë plot 60 vjeç, teksa del nga dyqani i luleve në rrugën e Elbasanit. Lulet i kam për time shoqe,- thotë ai e tregon se të tilla nuk i jep vetëm për festa. Kjo është një ditë, por për njerëzit që duhen të gjithë janë Shën Valentin,- vazhdon më tej ai, duke mbrojtur nën çadër tufën e luleve që ka zgjedhur. Katër trëndafila të kuq e ca lule të vogla të bardha, mbështjellë me qese bojë blu. Të njëjtën gjë dëgjoje dje, nga gjithë atë që mund të pyesje. E në fakt blerës ka pasur, me shumicë burra, djem të rinj e vajza. 

Nga periferia
Nuk janë parë radhët e gjata që një vit më parë dukeshin që përtej. Por ndonëse më të paktë, banorët e periferisë, nuk kanë lënë tu shpëtojë një rast i tillë për të zbritur në kryeqytet e për të festuar. Shumica të fejuar. Për Edën dhe Gimin, çiftin e ri nga Bathorja, një foto tek piramida mund të ketë qenë kujtimi më i bukur i kësaj dite. Në gishta u shndrrijnë unazat e fejesës. Sapo jemi fejuar dhe e pritëm me gëzim këtë ditë, por koha nuk na ndihmoi fare,- thotë vajza. Lulen e dhuruar nga i fejuari e ka vënë mes flokëve. Është një gonxhe e bardhë. Të tjerë kanë vizituar liqenin, ndonëse nuk kanë mundur ta shijojnë deri në fund festën. Nuk kanë dhënë e marrë buqeta të mëdha lulesh, por janë mjaftuar edhe me nga një gonxhe apo karafil.

----------


## Kumbe

lot pyes angel
te dhuruan ndonje buqete me lule apo kartoline/dhurate per shen valentinin apo ndjek vetem lajmet? sa per kurjozitet

----------


## StormAngel

me dhuruan ca sms ne telefon,asgje me shume  :buzeqeshje: 
shpresoj te kenaqi pergjigja per kuriozitet  :ngerdheshje: 
kshu e ka kjo pune,disa me duar plot,disa me duar bosh,po festa feste eshte

----------


## Kumbe

me thene te drejten, me kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales kenaqje, sme kenaqi hic  :buzeqeshje: , po prisja te na tregoje buqeta me lule trendafila te kuq, dhurata pa mase, te ulur ne nje gju nqs ma kupton mendimin, po aha vetem sms  :buzeqeshje:  

Kraje them une jepi duret, filloja nga fillimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Kumbe,lexo firmen time  :perqeshje:

----------

